# Reptile expo



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

who is going to the expo this weekend and what do you plan on getting?


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

no one is going to the expo?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Nope, but checkout my friend's booth "5 Foot 16 Exotics" !


----------



## J-Miles-21 (Sep 25, 2010)

i went..got there around 10am to a line into the parking lot...i was so tempted into buying a blue tailed monitor..but held back...gotta focus on the fish tanks first


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

went today..those boas are so temptingg


----------

